# Printing on Thermoflex



## Toms Tees (Oct 2, 2006)

Just a quick question to the pros out there. Is it possible to print onto thermoflex and then transfer to a shirt. I see a lot of printed vinyl on everything else from window signs to cars and bikes. So I was wondering if it is possible for the thermoflex that we transfer to shirt. I thought I saw this advertised on a signprinting site somewhere.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Toms Tees said:


> Just a quick question to the pros out there. Is it possible to print onto thermoflex and then transfer to a shirt. I see a lot of printed vinyl on everything else from window signs to cars and bikes. So I was wondering if it is possible for the thermoflex that we transfer to shirt. I thought I saw this advertised on a signprinting site somewhere.
> 
> any help is appreciated.


Sign vinyl can be printed and painted because the surface is exposed. Thermoflex isnt.....the adheasive side is but the actual viewing side is against the sticky backing paper.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Specialty Materials, the manufacturer of Thermo Flex Plus, makes two products that are designed to be printed on and I listed them below. You might be able to print on Thermo Flex Plus, but will probably need to put a sealant over the top of it. I have never personally tried this however. If you try it, do some wash tests and let us know. Thanks.

ColorPrint - http://www.specialtymaterials.com/colorprint.htm 

ColorJet III - http://www.specialtymaterials.com/colorjet3.html


----------



## Izzy (Nov 6, 2006)

So then would the final outcome would be like that of the pictures I posted here??


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The only one that looks like a print-cut vinyl solution is the skull because it has multiple colors on what looks like one piece of vinyl. Hard to tell from the pictures though.


----------



## Izzy (Nov 6, 2006)

Then what would the other's be of?? If you can help me with that?


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

All 3 look like printed vinyl. IF you have a printer for this kinda thing, this material is just the thing youre looking for. If you dont have the right printer, one of the sites sponsors offers a service that does this very thing.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Izzy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah it does...thxs a ton!! For now it looks as if I may have to order the prints but will eventually buy one...any idea out there where I can find Roland Camm, or anything along those lines of printers for cheap??


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Just from the pics, I still think the first picture is a single color vinyl cut out that is not digitally printed. The skull almost has to be digitally printed. The small pic of the boy shorts looks also like a single color vinyl cuto out. The larger pic of the boy shorts does look like the black color in the logo is not as shiny as the fabric, so it is either digitally printed or it is a second sheet of vinyl. Most likely, it is printed vinyl after looking at it longer. 

The key is to look at the color of the fabric and the colors in the design. If the design is basically two colors and one of them looks exactly like the color of the fabric, then it is probably heat applied vinyl as it is very difficult to match the color of the garment with the ink color. Most digital vinyl prints are down with a print-cut system. See Roland's (www.rolanddga.com) VersaCamm print-cut system for an example.


----------



## Izzy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome...thx again!!


----------

